# Last egg TRIPLETS



## sueb4653 (Aug 29, 2014)

my last egg hatched it was triplets unfortunately they did not make it they where so tiny


----------



## Teodora'sDAD (Aug 29, 2014)

Im sure that has to be hard. I cant even imagine how three turtles could grow in one egg! I cant tell, were the other two deformed? the one appears to look normal.


----------



## sueb4653 (Aug 29, 2014)

The other 2 where perfectly formed also


Sent from my iPad using TortForum


----------



## Michael Twohy (Aug 29, 2014)

that's sad, were your other eggs successful?


----------



## N2TORTS (Aug 29, 2014)

Amazing! ....


----------



## AmRoKo (Aug 29, 2014)

Dang, it would have been so cool had they survived!


----------



## smarch (Aug 29, 2014)

This is amazing, I've seen images of twins often but only once saw triplets and They survived initially but one by one passed within a few months. I wonder if theres just not enough nutrients in there to successfully start off so many youngin's together? Its amazing that they were all perfectly formed though. And i'm sorry about the losses, I assume the others were all successful though?


----------



## Yvonne G (Aug 29, 2014)

Ah, what a shame that they didn't make it. I'm not surprised, though. This is a VERY unusual occurrence. I'm glad you thought to take a picture of them.


----------



## sueb4653 (Aug 29, 2014)

Yes the other two eggs where normal and hatched successfully


Sent from my iPad using TortForum


----------



## sueb4653 (Aug 29, 2014)

Sent from my iPad using TortForum


----------



## (r.t) (Aug 29, 2014)

Glad at least those two survived, and I'm sorry about the triplets


----------



## Jabuticaba (Aug 29, 2014)

I'm so sorry about the triplets. Glad the other 2 are ok. 


May, Aussies, & Hermannis
IG: @AUSSOMEAUSSIES


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Aug 31, 2014)

Your two other babies look great  The triplets are very cool, I'm sure how they would have even lived for very long long though 
Congrats


----------

